# which is the best headphone under 5ks



## syedshaz77 (Aug 10, 2008)

which is the best headphones under 5ks?
grados/boss/sennhieser/koss/ or ofcourse sony?


----------



## ankushkool (Aug 10, 2008)

check this out... it may help
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94359


----------



## syedshaz77 (Aug 10, 2008)

which one is better
grado sr80 or sennheiser hd 280 pro


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 10, 2008)

buy a headphone from sennheiser's consumer line-any that suits ur budget


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 10, 2008)

Just get a KOSS Portapro; you will forget BOSE. And its just $40.


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 10, 2008)

syedshaz77 said:


> which one is better
> grado sr80 or sennheiser hd 280 pro


sennheiser hd 280 has much better review.


I too need a headphone max budget 1.5k, how is Sennheiser HD201? or pls suggest any other model


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 10, 2008)

^^40x40=1600....send me a piece naab and i'll send you a home-made amp,xD.


----------



## syedshaz77 (Aug 11, 2008)

im confused between Grado sr80 & Audio Technicia ATH AD700


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 11, 2008)

u need headphones for listening music only or some other purpose?
get Grados SR80 or Sennheisers


----------



## syedshaz77 (Aug 11, 2008)

hi i hav decided to go for Grado sr80. where can i get them in bangalore...


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

IMO Sennheisers is better


----------

